# Katie's house - April 2014 - Finally :)



## MrDan (Apr 19, 2014)

*Katie's house*
April 2014

After seeing the first photos of this place crop up in February, I set myself the target of seeing it for myself, 2 months later and I've done it! I made 3 visits over the past 2 months, the first 2 needless to say were fails.
I returned for another, hoping that the old saying of 'third time lucky' would apply here and it did! My first solo explore in a long while and it was great!
It's difficult to describe this location without using the word bizarre, it's a grand building, I wish I could show you externals. Such an unusual choice of décor inside, not to everyone's taste to say the least, but a beauty to photograph. The hallway and staircase is just magnificent.
I was just about to leave when I realised I had almost missed the Octagon room, I have no idea how though.. 
Hope you enjoy the photos... Please excuse the fisheye, I just wanted to get all the epic in!




























Spot the hidden door 













































The front door:






























"I'm afraid Katie isn't at home at the moment, may I take a message?"


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 19, 2014)

Brilliant..I love this place every time I see it.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

More excellent shots of such a stunning house. Has much been taken or is it still as last explorer pictured it?


----------



## darbians (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice shots here, like the top of the stairs shot. Do you mean the hallway as in the entrance? As you didnt post it. I think its the best room here.



Nighttemptress said:


> More excellent shots of such a stunning house. Has much been taken or is it still as last explorer pictured it?



I went a few weeks ago and it still looks as wacky and tacky as when I went.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a crazy interior,great images.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on cracking this one Dan. I'll even forgive you all the fisheyes, especially on the staircase shots which are awesome. Nice selfie too!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2014)

It is just all epic isn't it, theres no weak room in there! 
Aces shots as usual, love all the eccentric touches, would love to have met the owners in its day! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

darbians said:


> I went a few weeks ago and it still looks as wacky and tacky as when I went.



Glad to hear its location is defo being kept under wraps then. I cannot wait to disciver this place and hope when i do its still amazing. n


----------



## djrich (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice one, love that "hidden" door!!


----------



## pabala (Apr 20, 2014)

If this place was every changed, it wouldnt be the same. Love the colours of there walls


----------



## MrDan (Apr 20, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> It is just all epic isn't it, theres no weak room in there!
> Aces shots as usual, love all the eccentric touches, would love to have met the owners in its day!
> Cheers for sharing!



There is, they've just not been posted by anyone 
Here's one photo I didn't post because my light painting failed! Unfortunately I left my torches in the car so I was using my phone (doh!)







darbians said:


> Nice shots here, like the top of the stairs shot. Do you mean the hallway as in the entrance? As you didnt post it. I think its the best room here.


Yes, I loved that bit too, I didn't get any photos worth sharing from the entrance, though agreed it's one of the best bits. I realised when I got back to the car but decided to press on with other sites. 

Thanks all.


----------



## holywood (Apr 20, 2014)

This is why I joined this site. Excellent camera shots & all that colour. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 20, 2014)

Top banana Dan! This is place is mega! Love your determination to get in too... Brilliant use of the fisheye too.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 20, 2014)

djrich said:


> Nice one, love that "hidden" door!!



What hidden door?


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunning location, I hope it remains in tact. Would be such ashame if vandals were to find it. 

Great photos!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan, great pics mate. I have finally seen this place with my own eyes now! You done really well with some shots as some of those rooms are pitch black! Its so nice inside, a must see for sure


----------



## MrDan (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks all of you  It's a great place isn't it. You need to get yourself a diagonal fisheye


----------



## xNatje (Jun 11, 2014)

Your photos are so natural, but still great! You proove that a photo doesn't need much editing to be great.
Also: great location!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 12, 2014)

Excellent photography and I like the placing of the watermarks too.


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2014)

Great images Dan, even the fish eyed, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Bax__ (Jun 13, 2014)

I've not been on here for a while and excuse me if this has been noted in any other thread but do people see the masonic symbols is this a Lodge?


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 13, 2014)

This place is a amazing, brilliantly shot... 
I need to see this one for myself !


----------



## Potter (Jun 14, 2014)

This really is epic. Epic work too. Loving the hidden door and phonebox.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 15, 2014)

Bax__;289295 do people see the masonic symbols is this a Lodge?[/QUOTE said:


> A very well known building in its day - a pity that no one ever mentions the history or notices the symbolism (not just the Masonic) one sees here.


----------



## 32nd_Degree (Jul 19, 2014)

Good eye, Dirus! A Freemason's Lodge it is, complete with the Main Lodge (Blue) Room and ancillary rooms.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Great place...


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely superb,great report fella. I'm glad the paint fairies haven't wrecked this place,it's stunning.


----------



## Lauriedear (Sep 6, 2014)

wow this place is amazing. good shots!


----------

